
Why does a presidential candidate need to be 35 years old anyway? (2016) - olivierlacan
https://constitutioncenter.org/blog/why-does-a-presidential-candidate-need-to-be-35-years-old-anyway
======
towaway1138
Recent experience suggests that 35-year-olds generally lack the maturity
needed to do well in national positions.

